# Web sites working



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

This job come in through my new web site 

www.torontomuralists.ca

The job is at Bloor n Bathurst, (pssst hey george have u seen it?)
Its for a condo development. 

We were pretty stoked about getting it. There was also a huge portion of painting black on the exterior of the rest of the building. We also sold them on a stop motion documentation of the whole project. Funny thing after all of this work. I really like house painting a whole lot more its far more simpler.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some amazing stuff! The site is very nice. You do the chalk stuff too?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

No

I did a blog on this guy...

http://torontomuralists.ca/incredible-illusions-chalk-art


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotcha, how long did it take to do the mural? That looks awesome!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a suspicion but I wasn't going to turn down a shameless plug...

Took about a month from start to finish three weeks of that were the bulk of it. 4 artist 2 lead artists one of them is my partner and 2 assistant artists me and another guy.

here is a pic of the front

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...173137&Signature=PW0uT5bQ97Ai44gcJsEcYI7IIVE=


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Stuff like this is what I miss about city living. That mural in your last post really makes me want to live city life again. haha It moved me mang! 

Awesome work.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely amazing.


----------

